

The Sleeping Beauty Experiment Changes The Odds Of A Coin Flip - joelle
http://io9.com/the-creepy-sleeping-beauty-experiment-changes-the-odds-1464970372?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+io9%2Ffull+%28io9%29

======
anpalton
Really? No, the experiment does not "change the odds of a coin flip". It could
maybe change the odds on each choice that the subject of the experiment makes.
But even that isn't new. People's choices aren't 50/50 to begin with (due to
cultural and social reasons usually).

""When a tree falls in the woods and no one's around, does it make a sound?
Well, is there money in it for me either way? No? Then I don't care." Life
could be made so simple."

Again. Really? Yes, life could be made so simple. It's called idiocracy. Let's
stop arguing philosophy, arts and literature unless we stand to make money.
How have we managed to transform money from the means for a working society to
the ultimate goal for our social actions is beyond me. But since there is no
money in finding the answer, who cares right?

